# GB Sticker



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

i've got a GB flag and initials on my number plate but its self made(not the blue background and stars one) will this do when driving in France or will i need a sticker


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
The way i read it,is you have to have the EU Flag,or a GB sticker,or get nicked. I may be wrong,i often am.
Ted


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

take a look here 
chapter


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

As Ted.
I have seen French immigration or police checking for beam converters and GB sticker or legal eu flag with gb in it.

dave p


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

I have a number plate with the GB motif on it but I can't be bothered worrying about if that will be legally sufficient.

For what it costs, and you often get them free, I always stick a GB sticker on what would be the offside rear when abroad.

Apart from anything else it's a warning to local drivers that here's a foreigner who may be used to driving on the other side of the road. I don't think that they always recognise number plates as being British so it reinforces our identity.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I cover every option. 
French number plate with a blue 'F' on it and a GB sticker on the back window.
They can take their pick.

Ray.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Jented said:


> Hi.
> The way i read it,is you have to have the EU Flag,or a GB sticker,or get nicked. I may be wrong,i often am.
> Ted


yep, that's it - "official" EU style stars with GB, or a separate GB plate.

see here

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/PersonalisedRegAndNumberPlates/DG_181503

so if you've got the standard EU GB sign on the plate, it covers you for EU countries. If you go outside the EU then you should have a separate GB plate. If you've haven't got anything or the England / Scotland flags etc then you need a GB plate anyway.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

And Switzerland is outside the EU - so you need a GB plate if you are going through.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Stanner said:


> And Switzerland is outside the EU - so you need a GB plate if you are going through.


yes, but I doubt whether many of the French / German / Italains etc have separate country plates, likewise all the EU registered trucks that thunder down the Swiss autoroutes :roll: . Murphy's law, however, dictates that you will be the unlucky one to be stopped at the border crossing


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

bognormike said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > And Switzerland is outside the EU - so you need a GB plate if you are going through.
> ...


Exactly................ :roll:


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

When we were developing one of the 'Members Motorhoming Guides' early last year we found that a number of non EU countries, including Switzerland, Norway and Bosnia accept the blue number plate badge.

I wrote the guide but I still have a GB sticker on my van as a belt and braces solution (I like belt and braces solutions particularly if I know the safe working load of the braces) as well as to signify that I'm not sitting where they would expect the driver to be. :?


----------



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

Only problem with the GB sicker it tends to attract the unwanted.


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

toojo said:


> Only problem with the GB sicker it tends to attract the unwanted.


Can't say that would worry me! I presume that you're meaning attention from thieves when parked? In most cases (though not all) the number plate would inform them of our nationality and I think that the steering wheel on the wrong side might be another clue! 

This aspect won't stop me always having a prominent GB sticker.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hobbyfan said:


> toojo said:
> 
> 
> > Only problem with the GB sicker it tends to attract the unwanted.
> ...


Of course he might just mean other Brits


----------

